# Martingale Harness



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

http://2houndsdesign.com/1-inch-Martingale-Harness-Medium-and-Large-Breeds-pr-345.html

Has anyone used a Martingale Harness? Opinions?

I walk my 2 in Gentle Leader collars. We've used them for a year. Delilah hates hers. The minute she sees it coming, she hangs her head and pouts. Her whole body language changes. Once we are walking she is fine. She walks very nicely. After we remove the collar she rolls around on the floor pawing at her face like it itches something terrible.

Samson walks better in his GL, but he still pulls. I was thinking that this might be a good alternative for at least Delilah.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I have no experience with the martingale harness. We now use the EZ walk harness (http://www.1800petmeds.com/Easy+Walk+Harness+and+Leash-prod10812-10810.html) after using the GL first to teach Brady how to walk nicely. He hated the GL too, but it taught him what he needed to know. The EZ walk connects your lead to the front so it turn them sideways if they try to pull, so it discourages pulling. Supposedly, any harness that has the lead connect on the back encourages pulling...BUT I don't know if the martingale is different because of the martingale piece, so maybe someone with experience with it can comment.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I use the Sensation Harness for Cody which also has the connection on the front to discourage pulling. I have always heard, too, that a connection on the back encourages pulling. I like the harness because it takes any strain off their necks and spine. We went with the Sensation for Cody not only to discourage his pulling, but also since he has had some disc issues. http://www.softouchconcepts.com/


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, I actually have one of those Gentle Leader Harnesses. It does not fit Delilah, but fits Samson. He still pulls. LOL He's just always excited on walks. I'll have to see about one for Delilah and hope she fairs better with it than he does.

The one I sent the link on pulls in a bit like the martingale collars do, so when the dog pulls they feel a pressure across their shoulders. I just thought it looked interesting. Supposedly it's been "featured" on Animal Planet. But I was looking for real people who have tried it.

Thanks for answering my call for help.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Let us know what you decide. Glad to see you back and posting.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'd be interested if it works as well. I use the EZ walk harness for both of mine, but the front connectors make it difficult to walk 2 at a time, as I find they tend to get tangled up easier... It would be nice to have a connector on their back instead. I too have always heard that a connector on the back encourages pulling though (think sled dogs in their harnesses) but who knows, I'm sure this one is different in its design altogether. I'll be watching this thread!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess we use one like that, and it's great!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I walk all three of mine with the Easy Walk Harness. I love it! Jasmine is my puller, even when I used to use a prong on her she pulled. With the Easy Walk Harness, she just plain doesn't pull. Neither of my boys are pullers since I have used the harnesses on them for a couple of years. If I just am walking them, a lot of times I just use their Martingale collars (just in case they would try to slip their collars for some reason).


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby (who is totally leash happy) wears this Martingale and it is perfect.
http://www.fetchdog.com/shop/dogcollars/dogtrainingcollars?gclid=CPi1msCezJoCFQJhnAodOFLT3Q
It is the sixth one down.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Abby (who is totally leash happy) wears this Martingale and it is perfect.
> http://www.fetchdog.com/shop/dogcollars/dogtrainingcollars?gclid=CPi1msCezJoCFQJhnAodOFLT3Q
> It is the sixth one down.


I've thought about one of these also. 

Thanks everyone for your comments.

missmarstar, that's my problem with them also. It's just awkward with the hook in front on the chest.

PS...Thanks for the welcome back.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i am having the same problem with the pulling and finding something to work....maddison uses the gentle leader great and chance is a big puller and the gentle leader is rubbing his face and making it sore because he pulls so hard so i am trying to find something for him...i am going to look into some of these harnesses....


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

asiacat said:


> i am having the same problem with the pulling and finding something to work....maddison uses the gentle leader great and chance is a big puller and the gentle leader is rubbing his face and making it sore because he pulls so hard so i am trying to find something for him...i am going to look into some of these harnesses....


I'm really leaning towards trying just a plain old Martingale collar. If I get it from PetSmart and I don't like it, they are great about taking things back. Right now I own a Gentle Leader Harness and it's my mistake, it's too big. My Goldens are a bit on the small size (Delilah weighs 53lbs and Samson 59lbs). So even with the harness adjusted to the smallest setting, it droops across his chest. And he has a broad chest for the size of him.

Maybe I'll donate it to the local shelter. Along with all the other things I've bought and my dogs have either outgrown or don't like.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

norabrown said:


> I'm really leaning towards trying just a plain old Martingale collar. If I get it from PetSmart and I don't like it, they are great about taking things back. Right now I own a Gentle Leader Harness and it's my mistake, it's too big. My Goldens are a bit on the small size (Delilah weighs 53lbs and Samson 59lbs). So even with the harness adjusted to the smallest setting, it droops across his chest. And he has a broad chest for the size of him.
> 
> Maybe I'll donate it to the local shelter. Along with all the other things I've bought and my dogs have either outgrown or don't like.



What size do you have? I know the size L I have for Sam is a bit too big across his chest as he's around 55lbs as well, he would really benefit from a M/L but that can only be purchased online and out of convenience just bought the full size L at Petco. If you do a little searching online, you can find the "half" size harnesses and they are generally pretty cheap. Just in case you'd like to find one that fits a bit snugger.


----------



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just purchased a http://www.walkyourdogwithlove.com/ harnass - same concept, pull from the front and we seem to have some success with it. We tried the Gentle Leader and Duke HATED it and kept scratching it off his nose everytime we stopped. Not sure what size the Gentle Leader is (its at home), but if you drop me a message, I'd be happy to send it out to you. Duke is only 5 months, so it's not huge.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you. I ordered 2 Martingale collars today. Green for Samson to match his leash and ID Tag. And purple for my Princess Delilah as all her things are purple.

I tried a Martingale on Delilah in the store (they only had red and black) and she walked like a pro.

Now I'm hoping Samson will do the same.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a harness for Max just like this. I like it tons better than the harness I have for Willow that is sewed and closes under her with 2 buckles. This one isn't as rigid and with the plastic clips, you can get a much better fit. I was actually looking into getting Willow one of these I like Max's so much better. A+


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

My question about a martingale collar, would it pull hair?
The prong collar we got for classes has rubbed or broken a lot of Sierra's hair around the back her neck.
I'm not happy about it. so I'm currently using a Easy Walk harness for our morning walks.
The issue I have with the easy walk is it seams to have the buckle right in the arm pit area, that can't be comfortable.
So would a martingale collar be better?
Karen


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Karen2 said:


> My question about a martingale collar, would it pull hair?
> The prong collar we got for classes has rubbed or broken a lot of Sierra's hair around the back her neck.
> I'm not happy about it. so I'm currently using a Easy Walk harness for our morning walks.
> The issue I have with the easy walk is it seams to have the buckle right in the arm pit area, that can't be comfortable.
> ...


The harness mentioned above clips on the side......


----------

